# New Semi Auto



## Afishyo (Jan 12, 2012)

Beretta makes the best auto loader by far. I Have a AL390 for about 10 years now and have put close to 10,000 rounds through it without a single jam. I have taken it on pheasant hunts to South Dakota twice and Iowa once. I have hunted with guys on these trips who had other Brands like Remington and Benllie all of those guns jammed on these hunts mine was the only one that did not. I have let this gun go as long as 500 rounds without cleaning it and still had no problems. I use it also for trap and skeet and sporting clays. Used to own a couple of Remington's 1100 & 11- 87 those guns had to be cleaned after every use in order to keep them functioning well. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fowl weather (Oct 6, 2010)

Have had an 11-87 since mid-90's. Has been an awesome duck gun, turkey gun, and deer slug gun. Took off the satin wood stock and put on the Remington wetland camo version years ago.

You must watch the O-ring and carry spares. Have only ever split one in the field in after nearly 20 years.

Replaced the feed latch once. Thousands of rounds of every possible shotgun shell and no problems.

I am however, putting the SBE II Performance Center on my short list of possible future acquisitions.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I would go with the Xtrema 2 if you can stand the telephone pole sized foreend


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Just like you I had an 870 (the same one I bought in high school) and decided last summer that I finally had some spending money saved up for an upgrade. I bought the beretta a400 (former extrema2) and couldn't be happier with it. Straight out of the box I shot a perfect 25 on the 5-stand and fell in love. Between duck season and sporting clay/5-stand shooting I probably put 600-700 rds through the gun and just cleaned it last week. Not one misfire. Even using the cheap dirty federal target shells all summer. Strongly recommend.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

you remmy guys must be joking :lol: i hunt with two people that have rems and absolute junk brand new and both are broken i run a sbe been threw war last 10 yrs not a hicup ever another buddy runs a berreta no issues another in our group shoots a sbeII no issues but the rems lol junk so for the guys that love theirs either dont shoot very much or are liars


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> I love my extrema 2! My buddies run sb2's and like them but they need to be cleaned more often then my beretta!
> 
> 
> "StinkFinger"


I love my sbe2. Mine has been completely submerged in the water/ muck twice this season and finished the hunt both times with no issue. Also got sand kicked in it in a field hunt where I could basically pour the sand out and I had a pheasant hunt right after and not one jam even with 2 3/4 inch shells. i do clean her every now and then throughout the season just cuz i hunt hard with it, but i'm confident it would be just fine without it. I don't see how you could ask for much more reliable gun than that.


----------



## didimiss (Sep 29, 2011)

The 870 you have is the best duck gun made.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

I've run quite few auto loaders in my 30 years of waterfowling. My work horse was the HK SBE. Shot thousands upon thousands rounds thru it with no real problems. This summer I picked up one of the new Browning A5's. I put it thru the ringer this fall with no cycling issues. Action is similar to Benellis. Very easy to take apart. Its light weight , swings nice and patterns well. I took this gun to St. Paul Island, Alaska and never had a issue in the freezing temps and salt water. Heck it was cycling pretty rusted brass with out a hiccup. I'll also give a thumbs up for the exterma also. The guide on St. Paul Island beat the crap out of that gun and never had a issue. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mbatson (Oct 10, 2010)

The three b's and you'll be set.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

birdshooter said:


> you remmy guys must be joking :lol: i hunt with two people that have rems and absolute junk brand new and both are broken i run a sbe been threw war last 10 yrs not a hicup ever another buddy runs a berreta no issues another in our group shoots a sbeII no issues but the rems lol junk so for the guys that love theirs either dont shoot very much or are liars


Been shooting my Remington 42+ years and not one problem.Ten years is nothing I have Remington Auto's over 50 years old and still shoot like new.No B gun Auto's will last that long.:lol:


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

duckbuster2 said:


> Been shooting my Remington 42+ years and not one problem.Ten years is nothing I have Remington Auto's over 50 years old and still shoot like new.No B gun Auto's will last that long.:lol:


 apples and oranges from the old rems to the new ones and you know it i think everyone does


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm still shooting my SBE1. Never had any issues and probably never will. All of the name brand autos are pretty good, and there will always be a story about someone getting a bad one no matter what the brand is. I used to consider myself a Benelli snob, but I've watched too many people get good performance out of cheap guns to still believe that I have to spend $1500 to get a good gun. Hell, last year someone out shot me on a dove hunt with a $200 Smith and Wesson 1000. I don't justify expensive guns because of quality anymore. I own them because I like them, not because everything else is junk.

For you gas gun people, I started polishing the tube on my sons gun with Flitz. One wipe with a paper towel takes the fouling right off. His gun is much easier to clean now.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

birdshooter said:


> apples and oranges from the old rems to the new ones and you know it i think everyone does


Yes I agree 100%


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

i personally seen both my guides SBE's fail numerous times and turn into single shots last spring snow goose hunting. I found it real funny that they both carried bags of spare parts with them. Now these guys truly do use their guns. Hardcore every day from start to finish of the season in numerous states. I cannot remember exactly what it was but he said something like he has replaced 10 ejectors, 4 springs, and a few other parts in his SBE over the years. I also do not think you could pay me to shoot a Remington. I have owned 2 870's over the years and I will never go down that road again.


----------



## jafb76 (Sep 8, 2008)

I just bought a Winchester SX3 a few months ago. Very happy with it. Light weight, not much recoil, shoots 2 3/4's up to 3 1/2's and priced pretty well. Got it for 1000 out the door 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Any of the popular models will be great guns for u. Find what fits u. I haven't cleaned the salt off my sx3 since jan first. The gun resist rust really well. If ur lazy like me I dont sugest an inertia gun. How ever if you like shooting 1oz loads you will want the inertia gun. With most of the gas guns u may have to modify them a bit for 1 oz some simply wont shoot it. I shoot 1 1/8 I can shoot  1 oz but will get a hang up from time to time. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Both my A400 and my old Maxus shot through a case of Rio 1 oz loads on sporting clays in a day with no problems.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> Both my A400 and my old Maxus shot through a case of Rio 1 oz loads on sporting clays in a day with no problems.


All mine did when New. After some time they will need some upgrades depending how often u shoot. I dont know about the a 400 but the maxus over time wont perform with 1 oz. Like I said depends how often u shoot. Many Many cases.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah I only ran around 800-1000 rounds through my Maxus in the 6 months I owned it. I remember towards the end of the day after shooting more then a case of 1 oz Rio through it the action slowed up. I could hear the spring in the stock work.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

After my post I decided I should clean my gun. Like i said three days on the salt. Ben in the case since Jan 1st not a spot of rust. Plenty of grit from the rest of the season but no rust. Ask anyone whose hunted salt that's pretty impressive. I sprayed wd40 in it one day in r.I. thats it. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

Im a fan of the benelli montefeltro personally, i like my wood furniture


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

man vs. fish said:


> Im a fan of the benelli montefeltro personally, i like my wood furniture


IMO the sbe's have a higher grade wood in them compared to any sbe2 ive ever come across. 

Also, I now swear by militec lubricants and finally cleaned the stock spring of my sbe after a decade or so. Too many jambs are operator/cleaner related I think in benellis.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

T.J. said:


> Any of the popular models will be great guns for u. Find what fits u. I haven't cleaned the salt off my sx3 since jan first. The gun resist rust really well. If ur lazy like me I dont sugest an inertia gun. How ever if you like shooting 1oz loads you will want the inertia gun. With most of the gas guns u may have to modify them a bit for 1 oz some simply wont shoot it. I shoot 1 1/8 I can shoot 1 oz but will get a hang up from time to time.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Your going to have issues shooting 1oz loads out of a interia .gun. I know Benelli recommends at least 1 1/8 oz load. The gas guns I have run specially the wincester X2 needed to be cleaned regularly if shooting cheap dirty shells due to gas ports getting plugged. If i was to buy another gas gun it would be a Beretta.



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> jamnellis


HAHA, love it! This popped in my head when I read that too:


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

They all recommend 1 1/8 but you can shoot 1 oz threw inertia driven guns just fine not to say there wont be hickups either way. They just have to be clean. I think a gas gun will likely cycle more rounds before needing cleaning but inertia guns will still be able to cycle longer in its life if that makes sense? Lots of variables to a guns performance. Im not a real fan of inertia because I dont like cleaning guns. But I do recommend just going with 1 1/8 like digested.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> IMO the sbe's have a higher grade wood in them compared to any sbe2 ive ever come across.
> 
> Also, I now swear by militec lubricants and finally cleaned the stock spring of my sbe after a decade or so. Too many jambs are operator/cleaner related I think in benellis.
> 
> ...


I put militec on my SBEII and it's made a huge difference. It slides like butter, even when wet and dirty, I used to have jams every 30 rounds, not any more. It seems like I was always cleaning it to prevent these problems, but then again it is a lefty so maybe it's just because everything is backwards


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Dahmer said:


> The gas guns I have run specially the wincester X2 needed to be cleaned regularly if shooting cheap dirty shells due to gas ports getting plugged. If i was to buy another gas gun it would be a Beretta.
> 
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

T.J. said:


> They all recommend 1 1/8 but you can shoot 1 oz threw inertia driven guns just fine not to say there wont be hickups either way. They just have to be clean. I think a gas gun will likely cycle more rounds before needing cleaning but inertia guns will still be able to cycle longer in its life if that makes sense? Lots of variables to a guns performance. Im not a real fan of inertia because I dont like cleaning guns. But I do recommend just going with 1 1/8 like digested.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I've shot lots of 1oz loads through my M1. When I used to compete all i reloaded was 1oz at 1040fps, so when running the M1 at 5 stand, I just ran my skeet shells. At 1040, the M1 was not flawless with them, but at 1200fps never had a problem with 1oz and I've reloaded literally 20k of them.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

BangBangBang said:


> HAHA, love it! This popped in my head when I read that too:
> Newcleus - Jam On It - YouTube


That is great! Only Remington I trust is a sp-10 or 870. The rems didn't like shooting with ext tubes when I was snow goose hunting and my extrema shot all 10 every volley! 

Mike


"StinkFinger"


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> I've shot lots of 1oz loads through my M1. When I used to compete all i reloaded was 1oz at 1040fps, so when running the M1 at 5 stand, I just ran my skeet shells. At 1040, the M1 was not flawless with them, but at 1200fps never had a problem with 1oz and I've reloaded literally 20k of them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


Agree.

I've shot in excess of 10,000rds of 1oz over 20.5gr of 700X through mine and can't recall a single failure.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

jonesy16 said:


> I put militec on my SBEII and it's made a huge difference. It slides like butter, even when wet and dirty, I used to have jams every 30 rounds, not any more. It seems like I was always cleaning it to prevent these problems, but then again it is a lefty so maybe it's just because everything is backwards



Look up frog lube. Best damn lube for a gun there is. I wish this stuff was out when I was in the corps a few years ago. This stuff is battle proven in afghanistan and iraq. Simply awesome on our guns.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

KLR said:


> Agree.
> 
> I've shot in excess of 10,000rds of 1oz over 20.5gr of 700X through mine and can't recall a single failure.


Without looking it up that must near the upper end of the pressure range. I was running 1 oz. loads of Clays at 17.5gr and never had a problem with the SBEII or my A390ST. 

Speaking of which, my SBEII has been my Go To gun for 6 years or so. Before that my Beretta A390ST was with me for 10 years. My SBEII had a half dozen failure-to-fires in NoDak. It would shoot twice then hang up. Kents, Black Clouds, and some Xperts mixed in...it didn't matter. It has been a recurring problem for the past few years. I will probably replace the recoil spring soon and hopefully that will take care of it. I've been leaning heavily on my 390 since as I have NEVER had a jam with it.

I did shoot them both side-by-side for comparison. There is no comparison...the Beretta is much softer recoil. My next gun will be a 400 -- as soon as Beretta either makes it in a lefty or makes it so the safety can be switched. FWIW, I run both guns damn near dry AS DIRECTED, using sparse amounts of the Benelli lube or this stuff that used to be made in Michigan called Dry-Slide. Dry-Slide is a moly based lube and widely used in the military application as well.

RE: Remington 11-87. No disrespect meant to any owner of this firearm, but I would not consider this gun at all. Recent runs of this gun have had poor fit and finish. Our Club bought 4 of these guns to be used in our youth program 3 years ago. They get what i would consider a vigorous duck season of use 4 times a year. They get meticulous cleaning from 
Remington Armorers and still they hang up or burn through O rings. If I could, I would trade them in on 2 390s. They are truely a POS.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

TNL said:


> Speaking of which, my SBEII has been my Go To gun for 6 years or so. Before that my Beretta A390ST was with me for 10 years. My SBEII had a half dozen failure-to-fires in NoDak. It would shoot twice then hang up. Kents, Black Clouds, and some Xperts mixed in...it didn't matter. It has been a recurring problem for the past few years. I will probably replace the recoil spring soon and hopefully that will take care of it.


Was having the same issues with my SBE2...the recoil spring assembly needed to be cleaned. Gunsmith took it apart and said there was a lot of build up at the end and that was causing the hang ups. Has been fine ever since.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> My gun loves grime and oil but when it's cold the oil freezes.
> Mike"StinkFinger"


My dad had some issues with this while hunting in Saskatchewan (-20C) and every gunsmith told him up there to use snowmobile grease. Its all that dad has used ever since and not fouled up or stopped cycling.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

wavie said:


> My dad had some issues with this while hunting in Saskatchewan (-20C) and every gunsmith told him up there to use snowmobile grease. Its all that dad has used ever since and not fouled up or stopped cycling.


Nice tip!


"StinkFinger"


----------



## memhunt84 (Apr 1, 2012)

Don't over look the stoger 3500 ....a few guy I know have em n they love em...they never had a problem... they are Well priced $600 or so depends where you price em!!! buds gun shop is a great place. But the SBEII is still my pick It's a awesome gun if you want to spend that kind of money 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

1. For years I hunted with a Mossberg 500 12 ga pump, that gun never failed me and the action is the same as a BPS, I always carry it along in the truck as a backup.

2. Then I bought a Beretta over and under Silver Pigeon 12 ga, hunted waterfowl and pheasants for years, great gun.

3. Then I bought a Benelli Vinci 12 ga, great gun but be diligent and keep the gun clean.

I still have all of these guns, the Beretta for upland and the Benelli for waterfowl. My sons both have had Benelli SBE for 5 years now and love them.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Dahmer said:


> Your going to have issues shooting 1oz loads out of a interia .gun. I know Benelli recommends at least 1 1/8 oz load. The gas guns I have run specially the wincester X2 needed to be cleaned regularly if shooting cheap dirty shells due to gas ports getting plugged. If i was to buy another gas gun it would be a Beretta.
> 
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have never seen gas ports get plugged, that is new to me, I guess it could happen if your shooting hundreds of rounds without cleaning. Generally any auto will get sluggish due to powder residue in the action and on the slide where the bolt rail is sliding on the gun. Always carry a can of gun oil with you and you can cure a sluggish auto by taking gun oil to the bolt and the slide no matter how cold it is till you can get it back home and clean it thoroughly.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My Urika will start to clog up the gas ports in 5-600 round day at the range shooting cheap azzed Federal or Remmi target loads.. It's a simple enough matter to clean them with a piece of .125" drill stock.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Man, that is a load of rounds in one day. You are crazy. lol


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

I still shoot a 20 year old a5....i dont go 500 rounds between cleanings ...and I dont over oil it... But its never failed....not once...ive failed to put mag cut off back to R lol a few times...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dumpindivers (Oct 23, 2011)

I love my extrema 2!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mboies (Dec 14, 2012)

Im sure not many people are gonna agree with me on this but, I love my mossberg 935. Just bought it this past year but the gun hasn't given me any issues so far.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Just got a camo one,26" barrel, 5 chokes. Cheap! I really like it


----------

